# Potentially moving to Dubai on March



## nico3d (Jan 29, 2008)

hi, i might be offered a job in Sharjah starting on March.

I'm a junior Architect 3 years exp. The local company gave me a possible figure of 45k usd a year + bonus + health insurance + yearly return ticket. working time 8am-6pm

they suggested that a nice 1 br ap. would cost me 10k usd a year. What can i get for this?

i have no idea about Dubai's/Shajah's costs, locations, connectivity. can anyone give an idea of how good/decent the salary is.
I m not looking for luxury, i usually have a simple life and try to save as much as possible (for traveling if that interests you)

another issue. I want to bring my girlfriend to live with me. she's a dentist, how are the job opportunities for her there? should she get a job before? if not, can she get it there? can she stay with me? We are both from Argentina but also have Italian passports.

sorry for so many questions but i should have an offer by the end of this week and i m quite nervous!

thx in advance.


----------



## Geordie Armani (Jan 24, 2008)

A one bed apartment in Sharjah will be approx 80k dhs. Technically cohabitating is illegal but most people do it anyway! Not sure about her getting a job to be honest with you. Check out the Gulf News - appointments section. As you aren't married she will need to work to get a residency visa. 

Hope this helps


----------



## nico3d (Jan 29, 2008)

thanks a lot for the info geordie.

I just saw in a past post of yours that you replied to somebody who was going to make 16000 dh a month to rethink what she was doing cos she wouldnt be going nowhere with that money. 
At 45k usd a year without housing included i should be making less than 16 k dh a month. 

can you tell me what life i should expect with my suggested salary? 

i m currently living in china. i make about 1700 usd a month and make a comfortable living with only 500/600. and even though by now i know life in dubai is a lot more expensive i expect to go there to be able to make more and also save more.

what do you think?


----------



## Geordie Armani (Jan 24, 2008)

the biggest expenditure here is rent, Dubai is way way more expensive than Sharjah. 16,000 dhs a month however isnt really a very good offer? I have no experience in your field of work but I would have thought that 20K plus housing allowance, plus education allowance, airfares, medical would have been more in line?


----------



## gzk (Oct 21, 2008)

Nico,
Did you accept the Dubai offer? I am a US architect looking to move to Dubai. I have 7 years experience. Any info on salary/ how to seek out legitimate architecture firms would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks
Gabrielle
btw i am new to the forum and I dont see a PM option. am i missing it?


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

gzk said:


> Nico,
> Did you accept the Dubai offer? I am a US architect looking to move to Dubai. I have 7 years experience. Any info on salary/ how to seek out legitimate architecture firms would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks
> ...




You have picked up a very old thread and I don't think this poster is still around.

I suggest you do some research yourself to find architecture practices. Surely there are numerous professional publications? 

The PM facility is only available after you have made 5 posts.

-


----------



## synthia31 (Feb 16, 2011)

Hello,

I currently reside in the U.S.A, N.Y.C. and trying to get a job in dubai as an Assistant Project Manager or contract administrator. I would like to know if anyone can assist me in finding a legitmate recruitment / construction consulting company or a head hunter. Also, is it safe for women to work and live alone. I'm a single 30 year old female.

Hope to hear from some soon.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

synthia31 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I currently reside in the U.S.A, N.Y.C. and trying to get a job in dubai as an Assistant Project Manager or contract administrator. I would like to know if anyone can assist me in finding a legitmate recruitment / construction consulting company or a head hunter. Also, is it safe for women to work and live alone. I'm a single 30 year old female.
> 
> Hope to hear from some soon.


OH my god this is a 3 year old thread, how did you find it??? 

Read the sticky READ BEFORE YOU POST, there is a long list of recruiters there and start applying. That's a though industry at the moment though and chances of getting hired whilst you are abroad are very, very slim. Do a search on the words 'construction jobs' to get an idea of the state of the industry.

And yes is safe to live alone as a single woman. 

Closing this thread now as is too old.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

PS Whatever you do, do not pay a recruiter any fees - that's an illegal practice but you'll find some pseudo-recruiters are doing it. They are not legit and they won't find you a job. Besides the list of recruiters on the sticky try monstergulf.com and gulftalent.com. But as I said, unless you actually come here and then search for jobs the chances of getting hired whilst you're still in NY are near to zero. Construction industry is still in pretty bad shape following the global recession.


----------

